# تحميـــــــــــــــــــل برنامج (LEICA Geo Office Tools) برابط واحد مباشر



## saro.khaled (10 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم /رمضان مبارك للجميع
اقدم لكم اليوم هذه المجموعة من البرامج
ارجو ان تعم الفائدة و اعذرونا ان كان البرامج مكرر فى الملتقى ونسالكم الدعاء فى شهر رمضان المبارك













​


----------



## saro.khaled (25 يوليو 2013)

البرامج تعمل على نظام x64bit و Windows 7 & 8


----------



## احمد الجغرافى (20 أكتوبر 2013)

كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## teo_is_me (20 أكتوبر 2013)

ما هي وظيفه البرنامج؟!


----------



## فهمى صلاح (21 أكتوبر 2013)

اخي بالنسبة للاصدار v7.1 انا حملته وسطبته بس كل ما اجي افتحه يطلب مني الرخصة ومش عارف اجيبها منين ارجو الافادة وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mahmoudelshazly (25 أكتوبر 2014)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## ant_gamal (26 أكتوبر 2014)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## ikram20 (26 أكتوبر 2014)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## noor-noor (19 يناير 2015)

لا يعمل الرابط


----------



## عبدالسلام محفدي (22 يناير 2015)

الرابط لايعمل


----------



## qawsedrftgyy (24 يناير 2015)

the link doesn't working


----------



## سمكو (27 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خير جزاء .
عفوا لدي سؤال بخصوص كيفية تحويل نقاط الدرجة 6 gps الى الدرجة 3 total و بالعكس . مع الشكر والاحترام


----------

